# Eco tires in ice/snow?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

There have been mixed reviews from last year. Basically they are all-season tires, LRR or not. They will be adequate but not great in the snow. The harder compound makes icy conditions even more challenging.
See how they work out this year and if you aren't thrilled get some snows when they go on clearance in Feb.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

True, hadn't thought about the clearances, lol. The wife's all huffy puffy 'cause I was shopping around, just in case, and I figured I'd see what the consensus was on keeping the Fuel Max Goodyears. Hopefully, I don't end up in a ditch! lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Where are you? And what are your winters like? Tell your wife that $800 now for 215/60-16 snow tires on steelies is cheaper than an accident later. I dropped $1000 on my setup. It was worth the G note to me to get to work on time and drama-free. The tires will easily make me that G note back and then some in work not missed. I commute 20 miles each way on windy/winding 2-lane roads that aren't the first plowed in the mornings. That also swayed my decision.

Also, snow tires mean secure stopping and turning in snow/slush, and a fighting chance of gripping on ice. If you've never driven on a car equipped with snow tires, it's a treat to pass SUV's sliding all around. 4-wheel drive doesn't mean 4-wheel stopping/turning.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm in the hampton roads area of VA. Haven't had a winter here yet, I just got restationed in May from Hawaii, lol.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

thankfully winter tires are something for people farther north than i am. If it snows here.. just wait a few hours and it'll be gone. (normally)  

But if i HAD to deal with it everyday in bad weather, as hard as these things are i agree with sciphi. I would get a dedicated set.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Where are you? And what are your winters like? Tell your wife that $800 now for 215/60-16 snow tires on steelies is cheaper than an accident later. I dropped $1000 on my setup. It was worth the G note to me to get to work on time and drama-free. The tires will easily make me that G note back and then some in work not missed. I commute 20 miles each way on windy/winding 2-lane roads that aren't the first plowed in the mornings. That also swayed my decision.
> 
> Also, snow tires mean secure stopping and turning in snow/slush, and a fighting chance of gripping on ice. If you've never driven on a car equipped with snow tires, it's a treat to pass SUV's sliding all around. 4-wheel drive doesn't mean 4-wheel stopping/turning.


I agree completely. I'll be over a $1000, but it's worth it to feel the car my wife/kids drive is as safe as I can make it. My CTS-V goes from can't make it up the driveway to the best snow vehicle in my driveway with just a swap of wheels/tires. The difference is night and day. I'll probably have snows for my cars for as long as I live in the rust belt.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm in the hampton roads area of VA. Haven't had a winter here yet, I just got restationed in May from Hawaii, lol.


You shouldn't need a set down there. Not unless you're living way far back on a dirt lane that never gets plowed. 

I found out today that a road I use for my commute won't be getting scraped to bare pavement this winter. It'll only be lightly scraped and sanded. It's either that road or adding 15 minutes onto the commute taking the interstate, which isn't much better that time of morning. Glad I got snow tires.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

sciphi said:


> You shouldn't need a set down there. Not unless you're living way far back on a dirt lane that never gets plowed.
> 
> I found out today that a road I use for my commute won't be getting scraped to bare pavement this winter. It'll only be lightly scraped and sanded. It's either that road or adding 15 minutes onto the commute taking the interstate, which isn't much better that time of morning. Glad I got snow tires.


I didn't think I would, but wanted to make sure and also help out anybody that had the same thoughts as I did. Now all they gotta do is search and find the thread, lol.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey boats, I've lived in va all my life, and we don't get bad winters here. I know i'm south, but in va, the western mountainous part gets the snow, not the eastern part where you're at. You'll probably be okay. 
Now that i've told you, you'll probably set a new snowfall record this winter 
- Dan 

I love snow, i get to play in my Jeep or fire up my Blue OX (Chevy 4x4) and have sum fun


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll let you know, snowin pretty hard here and my snow tires still have not come in.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Hey boats, I've lived in va all my life, and we don't get bad winters here. I know i'm south, but in va, the western mountainous part gets the snow, not the eastern part where you're at. You'll probably be okay.
> Now that i've told you, you'll probably set a new snowfall record this winter
> - Dan
> 
> I love snow, i get to play in my Jeep or fire up my Blue OX (Chevy 4x4) and have sum fun


Thanks for jynxing it, Bro. lol Good info, though!


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

Well, if your having doubts about your tires for the winter, maybe you should think about getting winter tires. Now, I am not familiar with the weather in your location though. Up here (QC, Canada) they are mandatory from December to March IIRC. But I used a winter setup even before the law was voted-in.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

ECO tires = fail in the snow, was just driving a minute ago in about an inch. Sadly they are marginally better in snow than rain, at least in the limited driving I just did. REALLY want my snows to show up!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This is what I’d recommend as compromise:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/AutoSock-Standard-X30-Traction-Passenger/dp/B000ZJYF48/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1319913296&sr=8-10"]http://www.amazon.com/AutoSock-Standard-X30-Traction-Passenger/dp/B000ZJYF48/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1319913296&sr=8-10[/ame] 
I have use tem last winter a couple times on my other car and they are perfect for deep snow. I tested them on ice too and they are awesome. And you will be able to use them in states where chains are not allowed. Only a problem: they don’t last if you are driving on asphalt! As soon as you get out of the snow area you have to remove them. I bought one pair for my Cruze and I keep it in my trunk, just in case. It is two minute work to put them and they are light and easy to keep in your car.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> This is what I’d recommend as compromise:
> http://www.amazon.com/AutoSock-Standard-X30-Traction-Passenger/dp/B000ZJYF48/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1319913296&sr=8-10
> I have use tem last winter a couple times on my other car and they are perfect for deep snow. I tested them on ice too and they are awesome. And you will be able to use them in states where chains are not allowed. Only a problem: they don’t last if you are driving on asphalt! As soon as you get out of the snow area you have to remove them. I bought one pair for my Cruze and I keep it in my trunk, just in case. It is two minute work to put them and they are light and easy to keep in your car.



they look silly, but they got alot of decent reviews. Heck i might even get me a set, although the prospect of getting yucky stuff is very slim.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If that price is for each tire you are almost all the way to the price of snow tires


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> If that price is for each tire you are almost all the way to the price of snow tires


The price is for one pair so you can’t beat that. For my Cruze I bought them a month ago and I paid 44.69$. I see the price is higher now. However I test them last winter with my Aveo and I don’t have complains.


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

My set of Blizzak WS-70 snows mounted on alloy wheels showed up just in time to be thrown on for the blizzard going on here right now. I've used the Blizzaks for years on other RWD cars I've owned and love them. I'm a little worried about having to mount them so early for this winter but I do like the security they provide.


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

We live in Chicago, and plan on getting winter tires in December or later this month. (Michelins) Before the Cruze we had a tad bit heavier Impala so drove the all seasons on it just fine. Prior to that was a Cavalier, and it was TERRIBLE in the winter until all seasons were installed.
The factory tires should last up to 40-50k, assuming you have the Goodyear ones. Sometimes Chevrolet likes to put junk tires on, which can sometimes only last 25-30k if that...


----------

